# Cork Gasket Leak



## Mr D (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm having a issue with the cork gasket at the base of the glass sight bowl under the gas tank on a 1940's 9n. I purcased a new one that came with a fine mesh brass screen and after cleaning up the shut-off valve with the glass bowl can't seem to stop it from leaking after the bowl fills with fuel. I'm afraid to keep turning the tightening screw with anticipating the glass bowl shattering. I've tried to retro fitting an new cut down version of the 1957 ford t-bird cork without success.
HELP!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Mr D. I'm thinking that the aftermarket gasket and screen are sized incorrectly. I believe the screen should be a bit smaller in diameter than the gasket, or it may never stop leaking.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Mr. D,

You may have a porous metal issue, allowing leakage through the metal body, bypassing the gasket ?? I guess I would try spray-on copper-coat gasket sealant on the gasket


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Where are you installing the screen? Most I have seen go above the gasket. Be sure the gasket seat in the housing is clean and doesn't have a remnant of an old gasket stuck to it. Be sure the rim of the bowl is not nicked or has a chip out of it. Those bowls are pretty thick and can be tightened tight. Not saying you want to but I have tightened then with a pliers to get them to stop leaking.

Wish you luck at getting the leak stopped


----------



## linquistmarc (5 mo ago)

I had the same issue and tried different materials after a replacement cork gasket didn’t work, and then tried rubber, and various O-rings and finally just cut my own cork gasket slightly larger and a fraction thicker and then tightened it a little at a time to let the material adjust to the compression. I eventually had to use pliers to finish, so again, it’s important to go slow so you don’t over do it. You won’t break the bowl because the wire harness will give out first, that is why you want to go slow with the tightening part and stop when it just quits leaking and a then give it a little more. If you just crank it down over tight the wire harness could let go when you’re operating it and that could be dangerous as you know.


----------

